# vmware-workstation and kernel-2.6

## tecknojunky

I upgraded a box from the 2.4 to the 2.6 kernel.  It seems I'm having difficulties to rebuild the modules with vmware-config.pl.  

```
  Building modules, stage 2.

  MODPOST

  CC      /tmp/vmware-config8/vmmon-only/vmmon.mod.o

  LD [M]  /tmp/vmware-config8/vmmon-only/vmmon.ko

make[1]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-mm1'

cp -f vmmon.ko ./../vmmon.o

make: Leaving directory `/tmp/vmware-config8/vmmon-only'

Unable to make a vmmon module that can be loaded in the running kernel:

insmod: error inserting '/tmp/vmware-config8/vmmon.o': -1 Unknown symbol in module

There is probably a slight difference in the kernel configuration between the

set of C header files you specified and your running kernel.  You may want to

rebuild a kernel based on that directory, or specify another directory.

 

For more information on how to troubleshoot module-related problems, please

visit our Web site at "http://www.vmware.com/download/modules/modules.html" and

"http://www.vmware.com/support/reference/linux/prebuilt_modules_linux.html".

 

Execution aborted.

```

After searching, it would seem that vmware does not work on a 2.6 kernel.  Am i mistaking, or is there something I missed?

----------

## Hauser

Vmware works very well with 2.6 kernel here.  Make sure  /usr/src/linux point to the running kernel and the .config there has not been modified.

----------

## tecknojunky

```
 # ls -l /usr/src

total 2

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root   15 oct 26 18:53 linux -> linux-2.6.9-mm1/

drwxr-xr-x  15 root root  776 oct 22 02:43 linux-2.4.27/

drwxr-xr-x  19 root root 1248 oct 31 08:22 linux-2.6.9-mm1/

```

Yeah, I had check that previously.  I am wondering if this...

```
# esearch linux26-headers

[ Results for search key : linux26-headers ]

[ Applications found : 1 ]

 

*  sys-kernel/linux26-headers

      Latest version available: 2.6.8.1

      Latest version installed: 2.6.8.1

      Size of downloaded files: [no/bad digest]

      Homepage:    http://www.kernel.org/ http://www.gentoo.org/

      Description: Linux 2.6.8.1 headers from kernel.org
```

...has anything to do with the problem.

----------

## Hauser

I'm using linux26-headers-2.6.7-r4 with gentoo-dev-2.6.7-r14, I've also tried with 2.6.9-nitro1, both working.

Do you have a /proc/config.gz? Maybe you can try unpacking and saving it as /usr/src/linux/.config.

----------

## tecknojunky

 *Hauser wrote:*   

> Do you have a /proc/config.gz? Maybe you can try unpacking and saving it as /usr/src/linux/.config.

 Why would I wan't to do that?  They are obviously both the same.

It's just that the message "There is probably a slight difference in the kernel configuration between the

set of C header files you specified and your running kernel.  You may want to

rebuild a kernel based on that directory, or specify another directory." does not make sense.  The script detects 

/lib/modules/2.6.9-mm1/build/include as the C headers location, which obviously has been created by the 2.6.9-mm1 kernel I have running...

```
 # cat /proc/version

Linux version 2.6.9-mm1 (root@fiston) (version gcc 3.3.4 20040623 (Gentoo Linux 3.3.4-r1, ssp-3.3.2-2, pie-8.7.6)) #1 Sat Oct 23 05:08:30 EDT 2004
```

I'm clueless on this  :Sad: 

NEW DISCOVERY:

Finding something about the "capability" module, I compiled that module, but it gave the same message when modprobing it.  dmesg has some interresting liners:

```
devfs_mk_dev: could not append to parent for misc/vmmon

/dev/vmmon: Module vmmon: error registering with major=10 minor=165

devfs_mk_dev: could not append to parent for misc/vmmon

/dev/vmmon: Module vmmon: error registering with major=10 minor=165

devfs_mk_dev: could not append to parent for misc/vmmon

/dev/vmmon: Module vmmon: error registering with major=10 minor=165

devfs_mk_dev: could not append to parent for misc/vmmon

/dev/vmmon: Module vmmon: error registering with major=10 minor=165

devfs_mk_dev: could not append to parent for misc/vmmon

/dev/vmmon: Module vmmon: error registering with major=10 minor=165

devfs_mk_dev: could not append to parent for misc/vmmon

/dev/vmmon: Module vmmon: error registering with major=10 minor=165

devfs_mk_dev: could not append to parent for misc/vmmon

/dev/vmmon: Module vmmon: error registering with major=10 minor=165

devfs_mk_dev: could not append to parent for misc/vmmon

/dev/vmmon: Module vmmon: error registering with major=10 minor=165

devfs_mk_dev: could not append to parent for misc/vmmon

/dev/vmmon: Module vmmon: error registering with major=10 minor=165

devfs_mk_dev: could not append to parent for misc/vmmon

/dev/vmmon: Module vmmon: error registering with major=10 minor=165

devfs_mk_dev: could not append to parent for misc/vmmon

/dev/vmmon: Module vmmon: error registering with major=10 minor=165

devfs_mk_dev: could not append to parent for misc/vmmon

/dev/vmmon: Module vmmon: error registering with major=10 minor=165

devfs_mk_dev: could not append to parent for misc/vmmon

/dev/vmmon: Module vmmon: error registering with major=10 minor=165

devfs_mk_dev: could not append to parent for misc/vmmon

/dev/vmmon: Module vmmon: error registering with major=10 minor=165

devfs_mk_dev: could not append to parent for misc/vmmon

/dev/vmmon: Module vmmon: error registering with major=10 minor=165

devfs_mk_dev: could not append to parent for misc/vmmon

/dev/vmmon: Module vmmon: error registering with major=10 minor=165

devfs_mk_dev: could not append to parent for misc/vmmon

/dev/vmmon: Module vmmon: error registering with major=10 minor=165

No module found in object

ARGS: insmod /lib/modules/2.6.9-mm1/build/security/capability.o

commoncap: Unknown symbol capable

capability: Unknown symbol register_security

capability: Unknown symbol mod_unreg_security

capability: Unknown symbol unregister_security

capability: Unknown symbol mod_reg_security

```

The system is up for 24 days now.  Maybe a reboot might be in order.  But I have a lot of opened remote sessions with custom environnements, so it's going to take a bit to undo those, save the work and reboot my box.

----------

## VanDan

 *Hauser wrote:*   

> I'm using linux26-headers-2.6.7-r4 with gentoo-dev-2.6.7-r14, I've also tried with 2.6.9-nitro1, both working.
> 
> 

 

Really?

I can't get the vmware kernel modules compiled under 2.6.9-gentoo-r1. I get:

```
What is the location of the directory of C header files that match your running 

kernel? [/lib/modules/2.6.9-gentoo-r1/build/include] 

Extracting the sources of the vmmon module.

Building the vmmon module.

Building for VMware Workstation 4.5.2.

Using 2.6.x kernel build system.

make: Entering directory `/tmp/vmware-config2/vmmon-only'

make -C /lib/modules/2.6.9-gentoo-r1/build/include/.. SUBDIRS=$PWD SRCROOT=$PWD/. modules

make[1]: Entering directory `/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r1'

  CC [M]  /tmp/vmware-config2/vmmon-only/linux/driver.o

  CC [M]  /tmp/vmware-config2/vmmon-only/linux/hostif.o

  CC [M]  /tmp/vmware-config2/vmmon-only/common/cpuid.o

  CC [M]  /tmp/vmware-config2/vmmon-only/common/hash.o

  CC [M]  /tmp/vmware-config2/vmmon-only/common/memtrack.o

  CC [M]  /tmp/vmware-config2/vmmon-only/common/phystrack.o

  CC [M]  /tmp/vmware-config2/vmmon-only/common/task.o

cc1plus: warning: command line option "-Wstrict-prototypes" is valid for C/ObjC but not for C++

cc1plus: warning: command line option "-Wdeclaration-after-statement" is valid for C/ObjC but not for C++

cc1plus: warning: command line option "-Wstrict-prototypes" is valid for C/ObjC but not for C++

/tmp/vmware-config2/vmmon-only/common/task.c: In function `void Task_Switch_V45(VMDriver*, Vcpuid)':

/tmp/vmware-config2/vmmon-only/common/task.c:859: sorry, unimplemented: inlining failed in call to 'void SwitchToMonitor(VMCP*, int) [with VMCP = VMCrossPageV45]': function body not available

/tmp/vmware-config2/vmmon-only/common/task.c:1351: sorry, unimplemented: called from here

make[2]: *** [/tmp/vmware-config2/vmmon-only/common/task.o] Error 1

make[1]: *** [_module_/tmp/vmware-config2/vmmon-only] Error 2

make[1]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r1'

make: *** [vmmon.ko] Error 2

make: Leaving directory `/tmp/vmware-config2/vmmon-only'

Unable to build the vmmon module.

For more information on how to troubleshoot module-related problems, please 

visit our Web site at "http://www.vmware.com/download/modules/modules.html" and 

"http://www.vmware.com/support/reference/linux/prebuilt_modules_linux.html".

Execution aborted.

```

----------

## smiff

see https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-2842339.html#2842339

----------

